# Columbia Kickstand Removal????



## Kustom Kreator

Hey guys, Cool site! This is my first post and I'm looking for help removing the kickstand on my Columbia. I don't see any pins that I could remove. There are 4 "tabs" just beneath the cover on the left side of the bike but they don't seem to push in when I try. Does anyone know how to do it? Also how can I date this bike? I tried before and the site I went to said it was a 1971 but it looks older to me. The serial # on the dropout is W296738. Here's a picture of the bike as I got it and a closeup of the kickstand. I appreciate it!


----------



## catfish

Taking them apart isn't that hard. Putting them back together is a bitch. I sugest you just leave it in place, and sve yourself the headache.


----------



## Kustom Kreator

If it isn't that hard to take apart, would you mind explaining to me how to do it? Leaving it together isn't an option as I'm powder coating the frame. Thanks!


----------



## Kustom Kreator

Catfish? anybody else? Does anyone know where else I could ask this question?


----------



## old hotrod

Dude, if I were you, I would email catfish via here as he may not be checking this forum as often as you need. He is probably one of the most knowledgeable people concerning Columbias-and many others.


----------



## catfish

Kustom Kreator said:


> Catfish? anybody else? Does anyone know where else I could ask this question?




With the one you've got, you need to pop the cap off that goes around the stand. Inside you should fine a thin snap ring. If you pop that out, the whole thing should slide right out. If your lucky. It looks like that's the style you have. If you don't have that style, you need to look for the holes on the other end. And try to line them ou so you can see the pin iside, and punch it threw. Getting this style back together is a pain. Good luck.


----------



## Kustom Kreator

I actually got it all apart today after work. Then I came inside and read this! It came apart just like you said. Thanks though Catfish!


----------



## BMX-dad

any one have a kick stand assembly like this for sale?


----------



## Gordon

*stand*

BMX-dad. I have the stand with spring assembly but do not have the cap/cover.


----------



## eeapo

How about explaining to us how to do it. I just picked up a Columbia twosome with the same kick stand, I may need to take it apart
Thanks


----------



## Duck

It's spring loaded- compress it w/ a C-clamp, drive out the roll pin then take the clamp off if it didn't come off on it's own. I cut a short length of pipe and notched it to fit over the stand to allow the clamp to stay in place better IIRC. Not complicated, just a PIA.


----------



## serg

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?14831-Columbia-kickstand-removal-replacement&highlight=Columbia+kickstand


----------

